# Just ok for price



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is quite possibly the first less than stellar review of this tool known to man.

"non standard" dust collection port? What is standard? Festool makes THEIR dust collection ports on THEIR tools to match THEIR hose dimensions on THEIR line of dust collectors. Why would they be any other size?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That is the problem with proprietary systems - they don't fit anything else. Festool is known for this. 
Bosch also has proprietary bushing guides on their router. Frustruating.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Seems like for $360 you ought to be able to issue a voice command and have it sand all night for you while you sleep.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

"Why would they be any other size?"

So it can work with the other 95% of the world's shop vacs?
But I do realize that Festool markets their tool line as one big system, rather than stand alone products.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Have to say that I also own the Bosch 5" ROS with the hepa unit on the back, and I like it a lot, especially for flat surfaces, as it seems to suck up all the dust.
As far as the Festool, I looked and looked at them, and in the end, decided that like 99% of all other woodworkers, I would not have a complete shop of Festool, so their propriatary systems, plus crazy cost, took them off the table for me. 
By the way, you can buy close fitting dust filter masks WITH cool breath valves at Lowes for $1.98 each in a ten pack. OSHA approved. Each one can be used multiple times. That goes a long ways against a $360 ROS sander…I'm with Rob on this one.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone who spends 5 minutes researching the Festool line of sanders can find the dust collection port size. No big mystery there. Many woodworkers use their Festool sanders with many different dust collectors and/or shopvacs, so adapting the hose size can't be that difficult.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to here, but a few of my buddys agree as well that have them. I have the 5 inch bosh and think I'm going to buy the Bosh 6 inch sander as well I used it at a woodworking show juat a good as the green machine and a little cheaper.

Thx fot the review and honest feelings.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

lj61373: I own Bosch/Ryobi/Dewalt/Mastercraft/Rigid tools and they all easily fit a shop vac adaptor. I realize that Festool wants to sell its own vacuum and hose, but Bosch/Dewalt/Mastercraft and Ridgid all have their own proprietary vacuums as well and managed to have standard size dust ports. A quick google shows many different solutions to adapting the Festool port to fit, but most of the solutions involve duct tape, glue, screws etc. I feel that for the price of Festools's in general, it would be nice if they'd learn to play nice with other brands' DC ports. Overall though, this is just a minor annoyance; the main focus of frustation I have with this tool is that it's highly touted vibration control is not really that impressive.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Festool is meant to be purchased as a system. They don't want to play nice. They design their tools to work well with the CT vacs and that's that. They are proprietary on purpose. It is the only way they can back up their extreme (but accurate) dust collection effectiveness claims. You have to choose to be a part of the Festool ecosystem. I'm not saying I agree with this philosophy and even that I like it, however that is the direction they took and if you don't want to spring for a CT vac, look elsewhere for tools or do your best macgyver impression.

I will say that i completely agree with this review. The Rotex is something special, the ETS is "just OK" and not worth the massive price jump from other up-market ROS. I had the chance to borrow an ETS 125 for a while and was not at all blown away, or even a little impressed for that matter.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Domino joiner and a couple of small Festool sanders (30% off when they changed the systainers) but I just could not justify the cost of one of their vacuum cleaners, much as the variable speed would be nice. If it helps anyone, I was able to get around the problem of the non-standard port by purchasing a 1 1/2 inch vacuum hose with included 2 1/2 inch adapters from Sears and a small hose clamp. The end of the hose designed for small cleaning attachments simply goes on the vacuum port and the hose clamp takes care of securing it. This setup hooks up easily to my Ridgid shopvac and works quite well, especially with the joiner, but I need to install a blast gate when using the sanders.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I paid even more for my Festool 400 EQ pad sander. Frankly, I haven't gotten very good use out of it. Lumberjoe is correct - this is part of a system that virtually requires you to also purchase a variable suction Festool dust vac.

After solving the dust tube connection problem, I tried to use the 400 EQ with my Fein Turbo II vac (doesn't have variable suction) The suction force is so great that it "plasters" the sander to the wood, thus transmitting most of the vibration to my hand, and obviously performing very little sanding.

I'm not ready, or even inclined, to purchase a Festool dust vac. Therefore I'm using my Fein Turbo II with an $11 reconditioned B&D pad sander, and doing surprisingly well.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

We have two of these sanders in our shop. They collect dust very well, as in, nobody uses them.
gene


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gene,
hehehe!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rob, The vibration/numb hands is one reason I decided to try the Dynabrade I reviewed yesterday. The lack of vibration was a pleasant suprise. And a small corrugated vac hose I had was a perfect slip fit. Sorry yours was somewhat of a letdown (especially at $360 !)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

gfadvm; yeah, I saw your review, ultimately I'd love to have a pneumatic sander but the space I'd need for a compressor would be more than what my shop could fit right now.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rob, Just a thought: My compressor is not in my shop (for noise reduction). A small lean to might work for you?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Just an FYI, Festool sanders have a bit of a break-in period (on the order of ~10 hours) over which they may become smoother-operating. I don't know if this is just Festool lore, as I didn't notice whether my own 150/3 got smoother over time, but it's something that I hear commonly stated.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Only one question: If you were not completely satisfied, why didn't your return it within the 30-day return period?

Festool 30-day Policy reads: "Buy with confidence. *If you are not completely satisfied, return your tool to the selling dealer within 30 days and you will receive a refund* of either your purchase price or the lowest retail price at which the same item has been offered since your date of purchase. Freight charges are not refundable."


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

As stated above, wait until the brushes set, or take it back
within 30 days for a refund.
There's a market for it on Craigslist as well.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I got one of these for $170 bucks plus 6 boxes of disks on ebay. Great deal!!

I love using this sander, it almost makes sanding fun and I use it on every project. I did say almost!

The dust collection is excellent in my opinion. Even on drywall and spackle, this collects 99% of the dust.

All my othe sanders pale in comparsion and now just collect dust by not being turned on. This includes my Rotex which I do think vibrates too much.


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Gene, I'll use them if you don't want them.

I have a few Festools, but don't own their vac. I bought their hose and it plugs fine into my shopvac. It works fine, and I zip tied one of their power cords to it. I disconnect the hose and the cord from one tool, and swap out tools It works very cool.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

This is actually a good read .I figure these are professional tools and meant for the long hall .bearings for instance .I have burnt up a few sanders and upgraded to festool sanders to get dust collection .Guess you have to look at what you call value . It is not there for many . As my loud bulky shop type vacs burnt up I replaced them with festool brand . I have 3 of them .Though a fien would be my next one .The festool vacs [there other high end vacs ] have not failed on a job sight yet ,relatively quiet , do not fall over ,do not blow dust around and I do not have to deal with cleaning the filter .
Am I hundred percent satisfied with festool - No ,but tough to beat the quality . 
I agree with original poster -buying that sander just to do a table ,could of bought a couple of less expensive ones for that money . But he'll have it forever ,he can sell it fast ,he will mostl likely grow to appreciate it if he keeps it


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Festool products polarize even the most talented, knowledgeable craftsmen. First, there are the Koolaid drinkers who shout heresy at anything other than star-bright reviews of Festool products; then, there are the rest-of-us who work for a living and seek value within functionality. For Pete's sake - it's only a Random Orbit Sander.

If someone doesn't like what they bought - has a divergent opinion, let the man post it without getting the burning cross ready.

For my part, I buy Festool when the product is uniquely functional - the Domino and MFT, so far. These are not about the money; they deliver functionality that to me is worth the money.

Rob: Thanks for the post; and it is a shame you purchased something which didn't deliver to your expectations - this is how the Forum works.
MJCD


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I attended a Boatbuilding school that had just about every Festool product at the time (2007). For the most part, I was not overly impressed with their products for the price. Their drill/driver had a bulky handle and was underpowered; it had a brushless motor (which the reps RAVED about), but was powered with Ni-Cad batteries. The routers were underpowered, and the sanders sanding performance was just above average.

The one thing they were GREAT at was dust collection. I can see how this alone could be a deciding factor for some people, but I can not jusitify spending $700 plus dollars on a sander/vac setup with slightly above average results in every other catagory.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

The Domino is an excellent machine; and it is unique. Does it change the game - No; however, I'll never to Mortise and Tenons the old-fashion way; now that I have this machine. As I said, it is functionality I'm willing to pay for. Other Festool products …, I haven't seen the same value proposition.

MJCD


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought a couple Fein 921072K13 Step Adaptors (1 inch to 1/14 inch) for my Festools (6 inch ROS & tracksaw). At ten bucks apiece they're cheaper than buying a festool vac or even their vac hose. I haven't had any problems using the Festools on either a Sears nor a Fein shop vac.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I know this is an eighty year old post, the information remains pertinent.

I found a hose I'd bought for my siding sander system (it uses carbide cutters and MUST have a vacuum on it) and it fit inside the Festool sander port fine. As to too much suction, I drilled a couple holes in the end of the hose and it reduced the draw at the sander enough I have no problem with the vac pulling the sander too hard against the wood. Add to that the fact the hose is twenty feet and all is well in Eastern Washington.



> I think I paid even more for my Festool 400 EQ pad sander. Frankly, I haven t gotten very good use out of it. Lumberjoe is correct - this is part of a system that virtually requires you to also purchase a variable suction Festool dust vac.
> 
> After solving the dust tube connection problem, I tried to use the 400 EQ with my Fein Turbo II vac (doesn t have variable suction) The suction force is so great that it "plasters" the sander to the wood, thus transmitting most of the vibration to my hand, and obviously performing very little sanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

My dewalt ROS just connect to my various shop vacs and get used for everything from rough/finish/fine sanding and don't emit any dust either in the shop or on site.

. HeckI even use them for drywall sanding. with Hepa filters and bags in the vacuum so there's no mess. No dust, no mess no fuss. I aint even looked at festool sander prices,

Eric in Calgary


----------

